# Cyp parviflorum



## Dido (Jul 25, 2013)

here some more pics 









and a pubescens hybrid 





here some I am not sure if hybrid or pure I think for sure fascio influence. 









Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Susie11 (Jul 25, 2013)

Nice. I have no garden so I can't grow these.


----------



## JPMC (Jul 25, 2013)

Susie11 said:


> Nice. I have no garden so I can't grow these.



I don't have a garden either but am able to grow a few in pots. Cypripedium parviflorum is the most vigorous of the lot. For me, the major limiting factor is refrigerator space in the winter.

A great bonus of this method is that you get a better appreciation of how fragrant they are.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 25, 2013)

JPMC said:


> A great bonus of this method is that you get a better appreciation of how fragrant they are.


!!!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow, in the second picture, the sepals and dorsal are really dark.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 25, 2013)

Dido said:


> here some I am not sure if hybrid or pure I think for sure fascio influence.



I think you are right, and I see plenty of kentuckiense in there as well, though it doesn't quite look right to a pure Gabriela. In any case it is a wonderful flower.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 25, 2013)

I like the white-ish flowers.


----------

